# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам базу форекс/крипто, горячий трафик

## vtope2324

Только горячий трафик!

Базы под:
- форекс
- крипто
- с лендов о доп доходах

Хорошие показатили конверсии


Страны:  Европа(русскоговорящая), РФ, Казахстан.

Только живой трафик! 
Замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!


• TELEGRAM: @vtope2324

----------

